# Mixing Gulp Baits?



## lines_tight

So I have been experimenting with gulp alive baits, I have a big bucket of gulp shrimp and I am wondering if it is okay to add in the small packets of minnows and mullets that I have. I wasn't sure if they need remain in their respective liquids or if they can be combined...?


----------



## Sgrem

I combine mine with no color bleed or any issues.


----------



## lines_tight

Awesome, thanks for the help.


----------



## Drundel

No issues either. My flounder one has all sorts of colors in it and no problems.


----------



## lines_tight

Ok so no color bleeding but this may be a dump question but can you mix mullets with shrimp, shrimp with minnows etc? 
Or do the shrimp need to stay with shrimp and mullets with mullets.
Just not sure if the are scented differently?


----------



## GeeTee

Errrr, not sure which you`re about to mix but i definitely get color bleed, especially anything that's white, wont be white after a few months of soaking together with something like a nuclear chicken or others that have very bright colors.


----------



## lines_tight

They are all about the same color main concern is wanting to know if I can mix shrimp, mullet and minnows in the same container or are they scented differently?

Has any one mixed these?


----------



## Sgrem

No way....the minnows will eat the shrimp.....and the mullet will use up all the oxygen ... unless you have an O2 setup then you are good to go.


(It's fine bro....I have a mix of selection in my buckets)


----------



## Zerofold

I mix them all in one container. Never had any bleeding but I don't usually get to keep them for more than a month or so.


----------



## lines_tight

I appreciate all the help guys.


----------



## Solodaddio

sgrem said:


> No way....the minnows will eat the shrimp.....and the mullet will use up all the oxygen ... unless you have an O2 setup then you are good to go.
> 
> (It's fine bro....I have a mix of selection in my buckets)


Lol


----------



## El First Draw

There should be no difference in the sent, so no problems. Do not add crab gulp bait in the mixture.


----------



## V-Bottom

Are the buckets Gulp Baits come in still brittle and crack?


----------



## lines_tight

the bucket I got was in good shape


----------



## Drundel

Mix all you want. I bet I have 4 or 5 different style in one of my containers.


----------



## mysteryfisherman

Same as everyone else, I think my big container has swim tail mullets, 4in shrimp, 3 in shrimp, color tabs, grubs, and crabs... No issues for the past year and a half, so I say go for it.


----------



## kneekap

Oh, shoot man!, Now I'm gonna' have to get an aerator to keep those Ripple Tail Mullets alive.....................LOL


----------



## V-Bottom

Read up on Gulp and Gulp Alive. These are two different resin based baits. Gulp is water based and G-Alive is oil based. Sick w/ the same based resins if mixing. Other lures may get longer, colors will fade and get mushy if soaked in the "secret sauce".


----------



## OnedayScratch

V-Bottom said:


> Read up on Gulp and Gulp Alive. These are two different resin based baits. Gulp is water based and G-Alive is oil based. Sick w/ the same based resins if mixing. Other lures may get longer, colors will fade and get mushy if soaked in the "secret sauce".


Had that happen. Turned everything black.


----------



## waterspout

I fill my bucket with all kinds of plastics assassins, DOA's et


----------



## Jacinto

I keep an assortment of Gulp shrimp, mantis, minnow, and mullet in a mason jar and take that out with me every trip. Even have a crab or two in there, though I've never had a taker on the crab so maybe it's a different scent. They've never bled. Every now and then I add a capful of Gulp attractant and slosh it around. The only negative is the mason jar lid is metal and has to be rinsed each trip, but that's 10 seconds.


----------



## kickingback

Gulp juice is the SAME for freshwater and Saltwater...bet you didn't know that!!! You can buy and store and use the same freshwater baits in saltwater. Sometimes they come cheaper than the saltwater packages. I am not sure why they do this but they are making a killing doing it this way.
I store ALL my gulps in the same container. I throw away the containers they come in and use "Lock-&-Lock" boxes. Look them up! They NEVER leak!!! I carry a small box when wading and a big box in the car with all the baits in it. I open it and get what I need for the wade and i am on my way.
They do not run or fade with other GULP baits. If they do then the liquid is the fault. Contact Gulp for a refund. They will refund you!!! I know some have seen the baits in the stores that were faded in the package. These are bad and sent back to Berkley.
If you store other baits with the Gulp you could get fade or washout from the other baits. Just experiment.


----------



## V-Bottom

As a reminder, Gulp and Gulp Alive are two different baits made with two different resins. DO NOT MIX


----------



## kickingback

Not sure why you don't store yours together. I store mine together fine with no issues.
Here's is the "skinny" on Gulp so you know....

*What is Berkley Gulp!?*

Berkley Gulp is the next generation bait. Anglers from around the globe have tried it and have become addicted because fish just can't resist it.

Berkley Saltwater Gulp! is without a doubt the most effective and most revolutionary artificial bait ever invented. It truly out catches ANY other baits on the market, including live or cut bait. Due to it's incredible catch rate compared to anything else, in just a short amount of time, it has become the most sought after bait by Saltwater Fishermen all around the world. If you are already a believer and are coming back for more, you might also look at our new 2nd generation of Gulp! products called Gulp! Alive!.

*More Information about Berkley Gulp! Alive!*

The next generation in Gulp! technology. Now your favorite baits come floating in the "Magic Gravy" enabling you to recharge your baits by putting them back into the bucket. Gulp! Alive! baits absorb 20% more Gulp! scent and attractant which, you guessed it, makes them at least 20% MORE EFFECTIVE than the 1st generation baits. They also have a 34% better swimming action than original Gulp!. WOW! More attractant, better action, BETTER RESULTS than ever before! At Berkley, our passion is that you CATCH MORE FISH! Get yourself some Gulp! Alive! and go have some major fun! Small Bucket- Equivalent to 3 Bags of Gulp! Click Here for More Information about Berkley Gulp!


----------

